# waterproof cell phone



## gunian (Dec 25, 2013)

Having been using my ZR for half month but I find that the battery life to be dreadful. I have to reduce brightness to get it through my working day without having to charge at midday. I am considering extended battery and doing research on mpj as I can’t bare the stock battery won't last from when I get up to when I get back to bed. Other than this, ZR is great! The camera is enough for me just want a point-and-shoot camera to snap photos. Good for gaming and Good as it gets as a waterproof phone, love it anyway.


----------

